# Golf Ball Launcher - Frame and Band Questions



## Blue Raja

With a large pouch (leather reinforced w/ duct tape) and chained #64 rubber bands, 3-3-2-2-1 on a Trumark FS-1, I am able to launch a golf ball about 125 yards. My goal is 200 yards - for slingshot golf.

Frame Questions -

The FS-1 frame seems to flex with this setup - is there another frame that I should consider? I seem to do better with a wrist brace - but I am open to suggestions.

Bands -

I am considering tubes and noticed that Perry at A+ uses Theraband Black for his hunting slingshots. Any other recommendations?

Also - any suggestions for attaching the tubes to the pouch?

Thanks!


----------



## treefork

A Hyperdog slingshot would work with a good set of bands .


----------



## Imperial

treefork said:


> A Hyperdog slingshot would work with a good set of bands .


Pseudo tube that frame


----------



## Peter Recuas

Take care with that, an under/over-powered bandset and big/heavy ammo can lead you to (ReturnTo Sender) shot yourself

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22097-return-to-sender-shots/


----------

